# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  मेनोपोज के दौरान भी अपनी त्वचा और बालों को रखें खूबसूरत

## xman

कुछ महिलाओं के लिए मेनोपॉज की स्थिति अपेक्षाकृत आराम से निकल जाती है, वहीं कुछ के लिए यह काफी परेशान करने वाली परिस्थिति होती है। रात को बहुत अधिक पसीना आना, मूड में बदलाव, हॉट फ्लैश, वजन बढ़ना, योनि में रूखापन और कामेच्*छा में कमी आना जैसी कुछ समस्*यायें हैं जो मेनोपॉज या रजोनिवृत्ति के दौरान महिलाओं को परेशान कर सकती हैं। अगर यही सब काफी न हो, तो मेनोपॉज आपकी स्*वस्*थ और खूबसूरत त्*वचा व बालों को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है। इस दौरान आपकी त्*वचा पर रूखापन व झुर्रियां हो सकती हैं। इसके साथ ही त्*वचा बेजान और यहां तक कि वह टूट भी सकती है। इसके साथ ही आपके बाल पतले, कमजोर और बेजान हो सकते हैं। कुछ महिलाओं को बाल झड़ने की समस्*या भी हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

*र्मोंस का असंतुलन है कारण*आप यही सोच रही होंगी कि इस समस्*या के लिए हॉर्मोंस को जिम्*मेदार ठहराया जा सकता है। और ऐसा सोचना सही भी है। हमारी किशोरावस्*था में हमें जो खूबसूरत त्*वचा और बालों की सौगात मिलती है, मेनोपॉज उसे हमसे छीन लेता है। कहीं खो जाती है हमारी चमकदार त्*वचा। हमारी त्*वचा में प्राकृतिक ऑयल बनाये रखने में एस्*ट्रोजन हार्मोन की अहम भूमिका होती है। यह हार्मोन त्*वचा में जरूरी नमी का संतुलन बनाकर रखता है जिससे हमारी त्*वचा जवां नजर आती है। मेनोपोज के दौरान इस एस्*ट्रोजन हॉर्मोन के स्*तर में कमी आती है, जिससे त्*वचा अपना कुदरती पोषण खोने लगती है। परिणाम स्*वरूप त्*वचा रूखी, ढीली और झुर्रियों वाली हो जाती है। इसके साथ ही हार्मोन का असंतुलन टेस्*टोस्*टेरॉन के स्*तर में इजाफा कर देता है, इससे कुछ महिलाओं को एक्*ने और बाल गिरने की समस्*या हो सकती है। कोलेजन के निर्माण में कमी आने से बालों की गुणवत्*ता पर भी विपरीत असर पड़ता है। इससे बाल पतले हो जाते हैं और जल्*दी टूटने लगते हैं।

----------


## xman

तो, ऐसे में किसी महिला को क्*या करना चाहिए। सबसे पहली बात, त्*वचा और बालों को अंदरूनी तौर पर जरूरी पोषण मिलते रहना चाहिए। इस लक्षणों से लड़ने का यह सबसे अच्*छा और कारगर तरीका है। और आप रोजमर्रा उत्*पादों से अपनी त्*वचा और बालों को जरूरी पोषण मुहैया करा सकती हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*ओमेगा फैटी थ्री एसिड का सेवन*अपने आहार में अति आवश्*यक ओमेगा थ्री फैटी एसिड की मात्रा जरूर बढायें। यह आपको सालमन, मैक्*रेल, ट्यूना और हेरिंग, जैसी म*छलियों में मिलता है। इसके अलावा नट्स और बीजों, खासतौर पर चिया और अलसी के बीजों, का सेवन भी किया जा सकता है। ये फैट्स त्*वचा और बालों के लिए जरूरी ऑयल का निर्माण करते हैं। इससे त्*वचा जीवंत बनी रहती है और उसमें नमी का स्*तर भी कायम रहता है।

----------


## xman

*फिटोएस्*ट्रोजंस*
आपको अपने आहार में फिटोएस्*ट्रोजंस युक्*त खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करना चाहिए। अलसी के बीज, सोया, दाल, चना , फलियां, ब्रोकोली, पत्*ता गोभी, गोभी और अजवाइन आदि में इस तत्*व की मात्रा काफी अधिक होती है। फिटोएस्*ट्रोजंस शरीर में एस्*ट्रोजसं जैसा प्रभाव उत्*पनन्*न करता है, इससे शरीर का हॉर्मोनल स्*वास्*थ्*य सामान्*य बने रहने में मदद मिलती है। इसके साथ ही ये लिवर को सेक्*स-हार्मोन-बाइडिंग ग्*लोबूलिन (SHBG) का उत्*पादन करने के लिए भी प्रेरित करता है, जो शरीर में एस्*ट्रोजन और टेस्*टोस्*टेरॉन के स्*तर को नियंत्रित करने का काम करता है।

----------


## xman

*चीनी से रहें दूर*चीनी और रिफाइन कार्बोहाइड्रेट का सेवन कम करें। आपको चाहिए कि सफेद ब्रेड, पास्*ता, चावल और पेस्*ट्री आदि जैसे उच्*च कार्बोहाइड्रेट के स्रोतों से दूर रहें। इससे आपके शरीर में रक्*त शर्करा का स्*तर सामान्*य बना रहेगा। इसके साथ ही यदि आप ओट्स, सब्जियां, दालों और फलियों आदि फाइबर युक्*त खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करें तो आपको अधिक फायदा होगा। फाइबर ग्*लूकोज के पचने की प्रक्रिया को धीमा कर देता है, जिससे रक्*त शर्करा नियंत्रण में रहती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*बादाम, अखरोट का सेवन*बोरोन यानी टांकण युक्*त खाद्य पदार्थ भी एस्*ट्रोजन के स्*तर को नियंत्रित रखने में मदद करते हैं। बादाम, अखरोट, अवोकेडो, केला, सूखे मेवे और छोले आदि में यह तत्*व काफी मात्रा में पाया जाता है।

----------


## xman

*खूब पानी पियें*और अंत में, शरीर में पानी की कमी न होने दें। ब्*यूटी का नंबर वन नियम है पर्याप्*त मात्रा में पानी पीना। यदि आप दिन में कम से कम आठ से दस गिलास पानी नहीं पियेंगे, तो ऊपर किये गए सभी उपाय कारगर साबित नहीं हो पाएंगे। शरीर के लिए जरूरी सभी पोषक तत्*वों को अवशोषित होने और सही प्रकार से काम करने के लिए पानी की जरूरत होती है।

----------


## xman

इन जरूरी बातों का खयाल रखकर आप मेनोपोज के दौरान अपनी त्*वचा को होने वाले नुकसान को सीमित कर सकती हैं। याद रखिये, मेनोपोज एक स्*वाभाविक प्रक्रिया है और इसके प्रभाव भी स्*वाभाविक हैं, लेकिन कुछ बातों का ध्*यान रखकर इन परेशानियों को तो कम किया ही जा सकता है।

----------

